# South African Owners



## ron1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All

What ever happened to the SA Owners Yahoo web site that was started by TUG members?

As you know we cannot mention special offers on the TUG site - hence one of the reasons for the SAOwners Yahoo site.

Can anyone give me the Yahoo address?

Take care,

Ron, Fairfields


----------



## EvelynK72 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Ron, 

This is the only Yahoo group that I know of.  If there is a general SA Yahoo group, I'd like to know that too.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sudwalaowners/


----------



## ron1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi EvelynK (if that's your name)

Yes, in the "good old days" when the posts on South Africa were major running into the 1000s; and the Rand was 11 to One US$; someone started up a SA Owners Group on Yahoo.

This was used to discuss "stuff" that was not allowed on TUG - like special offers, etc.

I see the Sudwala owners site is still up and running, however, SA Owners seems to have been "mislaid".

It would be nice to get it back!

Ron, Fairfields


----------



## MelBay (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the Dikhololo list:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Dikhololo/

and here's the Glenmore Sands

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GlenmoreSandsOwners/

I was involved in starting the Dikhololo list, but to my recollection we didn't have just a straight S.A. group, only those two specific resorts.


----------

